# [Video] How to setup an FTA system



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

In this amateur video Christopher shows the steps involved in setting up a legitimate FTA television system. He talks about elevation and azimuth angles, mounting locations, cable to use and receivers.

Enjoy!


----------

